# Need braid info.



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm about to purchase a 706 and I was wondering what pound braid to use. I will be doing mostly pier fishing with the occasional boat trip. Any and all info will be greatly appreciated.:bowdown


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

50 pound powerpro


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd agree with 50lb.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good call:clap


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it looks like Power Pro in the 50lb variety it is. Thanks a lot guys.:toast


----------

